# Whats the largest fare you received?



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

I just made my first $100 fare. I drove a lady from Toledo, Ohio, all the way to the Michigan airport terminal (Detroit, Michigan). That was awesome. The only bad part is that uber takes 20% and idk y but uber took a $6 dollar safe rider fee. But all in all I think I made out pretty well and not to mention this is my first week with uber.

So what about you guys what is you highest fare? 

Plus it seems to me that the higher the fare, the safe rider fees cost more can someone explain to me what that is?


----------



## Steve_in_SF (May 15, 2015)

The additional $5 safe rider fee was because you entered an airport terminal. 
Make sure you have a permit ( a separate windshield sticker) to enter an airport. 
Uber provided me with such a sticker to enter San Francisco airport. Otherwise, you may get a hefty ticket.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry to bust your bubble, but it wasn't that good of a fare. I googled, it's about a 50 mile ride. I assume you had to drive back empty. When you factor in all miles and time you barely broke even. 

Regarding SRF fee, I have no idea why you were charged $6. Crossing the state lines, airport fee?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

110$


----------



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

$101.40 here, Princeton NJ to Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

$1681


----------



## Hornygoatweed (Dec 31, 2014)

220.00


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Circled half of jaX $157. Running errands in an uber black. Ended up back at the starting point, which is 1 mile from home. So only 2 dead miles


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Bully said:


> $1681


miami to Delaware?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

$430 on Black. Drunk millionaire from San Diego who wanted to visit his girlfriend in LA at 2 in the morning 

$180 on Lyft. Drunk guy on Halloween who wanted a 50 mile trip on Prime Time

$150 on UberX; 40 mile ride on surge.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> idk y but uber took a $6 dollar safe rider fee. But all in all I think I made out pretty well and not to mention this is my first week with uber.


You need to find out why they took a $6 fee. That's bullshit. The safe rider fee is $1. Get that $5 back. I'm not even kidding. Fight for it tooth and nail. They can't just go taking whatever money they want with no agreement.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

$250. Phoenix to Tucson. 

I get a few $100 fares every month. They aren't that rare.


----------



## Spitative (Feb 19, 2015)

$250. 
5.4x surge.


----------



## Rage_1073 (May 20, 2015)

60$ during a 3.5x surge


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

$351 Chicago (Ohare) to Davenport Ia.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

My largest net fare is anywhere I don't drive for Uber.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

$68 dollars Lutherville MD to Reisterstown MD on a 3x surge.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

When I first started driving part time in 2013 I got a group of 3 off a cruise ship. They wanted me to play tour guide, and I went for it. The fare was not all that high (a little over $300) but the tip was $250 of which I got to keep all 

They wanted someone sober to show them around and take care of them while they stayed hammered. So I played tour guide.

I am a local history buff so I took them to all the cool out of the way places in San Diego and explained the history. They insisted I eat with them, and paid for two meals in nice places. I sat and drank coffee in a few bars during what they called "Hammer Down" stops. They did indeed keep a solid buzz on. I showed them the interesting bars like the local Irish Pub furnished with parts taken from actual Irish Pubs over 100 years old. It is now a chain, but at the time it was unique.

They wanted to go to the San Diego wine country, so I hauled them up there where they filled my trunk full of wine bottles and crap they bought to send back to Germany where they lived.

After a day of showing them San Diego, I got them back to the ship. Where they told me how much they enjoyed the day and gave me the happy day tip.

They send me Christmas cards.... interesting. At least I have a place to stay if I go to Europe.

I was new to Uber, so I was thinking "This is going to be a great gig." Silly me.

After Uber took their cut, and including the tip it was a $490+ day, and I had fun. They were nice folks. I went home after that. 

It never happened again.


----------



## EddyUber (May 23, 2015)

$427. State College, Pa to virginia.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Bully said:


> $1681


Moon Trip?


----------



## Driver1 (May 8, 2015)

$500.00 cash LA to Pacifica, sorry uber no commission for u.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

EddyUber said:


> $427. State College, Pa to virginia.


You came all the way from Lancaster to drive in State College? You have friends put you up or what?


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> My largest net fare is anywhere I don't drive for Uber.


NOW you got it!! Strong work, post and repost !!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2015)

EddyUber said:


> $427. State College, Pa to virginia.


Wow that's great! I drive in State College as well, been pretty slow since students left but only doing it part time.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

$220 + $100 (tip) and $60 bottle of wine ... I talked the guy out of going from Austin to Houston; but it would have been another $570 had we gone


----------



## Pinky & The Brain (Apr 8, 2015)

$114.26 on a 5.1 surge when I just started Uber... I was so excited, thought I would regularly be netting big $$$$ rides. NOPE.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I just made my first $100 fare. I drove a lady from Toledo, Ohio, all the way to the Michigan airport terminal (Detroit, Michigan). That was awesome. The only bad part is that uber takes 20% and idk y but uber took a $6 dollar safe rider fee. But all in all I think I made out pretty well and not to mention this is my first week with uber.
> 
> So what about you guys what is you highest fare?
> 
> Plus it seems to me that the higher the fare, the safe rider fees cost more can someone explain to me what that is?


Last night. $250. After a (yet another) dismal Saturday night full of cancellations and bullshit from pax, falling a couple of hundred dollars short of my goal (again), I got a fare at 2 a.m. while in a 2.0 surge (select). Pulled into a gated mansion, dude standing there with 2 gorgeous women, tells me "I'm going to give you a $100 tip to drive me to the other side of town so I can pick up a dog and bring the dog back." Total: $150 fare + $100 tip = $250 = Makes My Night and Bails Me Out of a Deep Hole. = Best. Pax. Ever.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> $220 + $100 (tip) and $60 bottle of wine ... I talked the guy out of going from Austin to Houston; but it would have been another $570 had we gone


U should of went to Houston. Lol


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> U should of went to Houston. Lol


I definitely thought about it .... but it all worked out


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

$255...Antarctica Trip...lol...on a icy road


----------



## Super Uber Bob (May 4, 2015)

$75.71 which I got Sunday 5/24 for driving three lovely young ladies from Santa Monica to Garden Grove, 1.5 surge. Freeway was all clear on my way home, I had to keep slapping myself to make sure I wasn't dreaming - when the hell is the 405 ever clear? Well ok, besides at 4am...??


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

49 something dollars was my highest. He even requested a ride back.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

I think it was $160 I drove pax from Hoboken to Upstate NY at 2.8 surge, also timewise I drove pax from South Jersey to North and it totaled $105 in 40 min


----------



## mazen (Apr 12, 2015)

$103 plainsboro, NJ to w.38th st NYC


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

pbracing33b said:


> I just made my first $100 fare. I drove a lady from Toledo, Ohio, all the way to the Michigan airport terminal (Detroit, Michigan). That was awesome. The only bad part is that uber takes 20% and idk y but uber took a $6 dollar safe rider fee. But all in all I think I made out pretty well and not to mention this is my first week with uber.
> 
> So what about you guys what is you highest fare?
> 
> Plus it seems to me that the higher the fare, the safe rider fees cost more can someone explain to me what that is?


The extra $5 is for any fare that ends or originates from DTW. There are no rules for dropping off. Anybody can drop off. It is illegal to pick up unless you have livery business and pick up at commercial pick up and give the airport authority their $10.


----------



## Von305 (May 6, 2015)

$222.71 on my first day. It was an Uber slect trip from miami beach to west palm beach during rush hour traffic.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

$103. I usually get at least one 100 fare a week


----------



## MrPlow (Apr 18, 2015)

$90
Picked up during a 2.8 surge.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

$ 168. Two girls from the NJ shore who wanted to get home & were pissed off at a few people. 40-minute trip originating in a Shore area (higher rates than central NJ), with a 2.8X surge on top of it.

They didn't really care though, they said they're going to get money from the friend that promised to drive them around and then weaseled out of it. Or something. I don't know. Girl drama.


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## ubetrippin (Jan 1, 2015)

About 295.00 A/C to Princeton


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

400. DC to Philly. he paid gas and tolls on top of fare. he had stuff he didn't trust airlines to treat well, so..

plus side is I got to visit philly again. but this was before rates went to hell. I wouldn't do it today.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Whoever this guy is please come forward ......
7x surcharge $25 mile lol oh and when the customer complained about it what do you think happened???

http://m.wpxi.com/videos/news/how-did-this-mans-uber-ride-go-from-45-to-800/vCpLXQ/#__federated=1


----------



## Leifer S (May 14, 2015)

ylneo said:


> View attachment 7974


I had a similar trip- 337.00 total fare, sfo to a Sonoma spa - northern Sonoma...late night. cheers.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

About $450. It was a round trip with a few stops in between.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> Whoever this guy is please come forward ......
> 7x surcharge $25 mile lol oh and when the customer complained about it what do you think happened???
> 
> http://m.wpxi.com/videos/news/how-did-this-mans-uber-ride-go-from-45-to-800/vCpLXQ/#__federated=1


Allan Dumpit..... I hope he dumped Uber after that episode. That is such a bullshit practice.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

The fare was $93 but they gave me a $40 cash tip. I stopped at a Taco Bell and a Gas Station for them. The trip was from downtown Atlanta to Canton on Surge.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> $430 on Black. Drunk millionaire from San Diego who wanted to visit his girlfriend in LA at 2 in the morning
> 
> $180 on Lyft. Drunk guy on Halloween who wanted a 50 mile trip on Prime Time
> 
> $150 on UberX; 40 mile ride on surge.


$480? take that in cash, and buy him a one way ticket from san diego to LA. that will probably run $50.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Monday Dec 12th,2016

$391.00 on XL going from MSP Airport to Rochester,MN

1.9 XL Surge

Took about 3 hours there and back to complete. Ended up with close to $800.00 in a 24 window of working.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Helped out buddy during 9/11 StL airport to little backwods town just across Tex border when planes grounded total fare was $1,425.00. which was ok cuz I got family 50 miles away from drop off


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

pbracing33b said:


> I just made my first $100 fare. I drove a lady from Toledo, Ohio, all the way to the Michigan airport terminal (Detroit, Michigan). That was awesome. The only bad part is that uber takes 20% and idk y but uber took a $6 dollar safe rider fee. But all in all I think I made out pretty well and not to mention this is my first week with uber.
> 
> So what about you guys what is you highest fare?
> 
> Plus it seems to me that the higher the fare, the safe rider fees cost more can someone explain to me what that is?


Why is uber taking 20% - 25% a bad part? Drive your car around town and see how many riders hail your plain car for a ride.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

I think my highest was $240 from Belmar to Wallington on Lyft. No Surge but the fare was $100 and he tipped me $140.. That was the end to a $550 night and the best part was I live like 15 minutes from Wallington so it was perfect - he paid for my trip home and then some


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I've not had anything crazy thus far. Best was back to back select rides of 40ish dollars. I could of had best fare yesterday, but declined. kid wanted a ride from UCF to Ocala . (about 85 miles) but was x and way to many dead miles to be worthwhile. I told him I couldn't be gone 3+ hours and he would need to call someone else .


----------



## Dahkei (Dec 27, 2015)

$110 after Ubers cut on 30 min ride.It was Select at 3.9x. That was over a year ago.

Last weekend got a $53 trip after Uber cut on 35 minute standard Select fare plus a $100 tip.


----------



## insidejob911 (Nov 3, 2016)

Bully said:


> $1681


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

Made $333 on select. 34 miles with 3.5 surge. 3 drunk girls at NYE


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

$109 - St. Petersburg to Gainesville
$ 93 - 2.6x surge. - Tampa to Haines City
$ 68 - 1.7x surge - Clearwater Beach to Seffner

Eats

$37 - 2.1x surge. Downtown St. Petersburg to the Pinellas County Jail.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

$48, no surge


----------



## UberDudeNola (Oct 1, 2016)

$610.00


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

UberDudeNola said:


> $610.00


Thats the good one. 154 miles 214 mins? Did u wait?


----------



## UberDudeNola (Oct 1, 2016)

Wait for what?


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

UberDudeNola said:


> Wait for what?


Did customer make an extra stop when the meter on? How could take 214 mins to go 154 miles on freeway?


----------



## UberDudeNola (Oct 1, 2016)

Traffic...took an hour just to get to interstate...post lsu / Alabama game


----------



## bigdog305 (Sep 7, 2016)

$223.73 Plus a Benjamin. From Homestead Speedway to West Palm Beach on LUX. The race was not even over when 3 great guys came up to me and ask if I was UBER. I told them yes but not no X. They all agree to splurge go in style to WPB. Cha Ching.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

In uber the best I had was Orlando to Melbourne for $220 (with surge)

The best I ever had in a taxi was Orlando to Miami Waiting for her to finish her doctors appointment with the meter running (took several hours) and back to Orlando. All paid by her insurance company.

$1,294 on the meter. (-103 for processing fees)
100ish in vehicle lease for the day.
$50 for returning the car 5 hours late.
$150 in other fares on the day.
$50 in gas
$25 in tolls


$1,105 for 17 hours.

And all i had to do was drive her accross the state... sit on my behind a while, and load her riding wheel chair in and out of the van 4 times. And she was practically crying because she couldn't afford to give me more than $20 for a tip.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Leonard818 said:


> Did customer make an extra stop when the meter on? How could take 214 mins to go 154 miles on freeway?


Traffic leaving an area can take extra time. When an event lets out, it takes time to leave an area and residual start and stop traffic exists. I have sat on a trip of 5 miles and it takes 40 minutes to get to a desired place.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

My best so far


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Posts like these get Googled and a whole new round of ants come rolling in.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

New highest fare for me. I was recently added to drive select which has 3x milage/time pricing for an upgraded, not quite luxury vehicle


----------



## XanderPikachu (Jan 28, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> Moon Trip?


and Back too lol.. Probably was a Pool & Guess what No Tip!


----------



## dustin9973 (Feb 1, 2017)

I had a fare from Ohare airport in Chicago to St. Louis. $500 fare plus guy gave me a $100 tip.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Why is uber taking 20% - 25% a bad part? Drive your car around town and see how many riders hail your plain car for a ride.


You can do a lot of rides without any apps. I do plenty of them without being on Uber or Lyft platforms, there is no taxis where I live so I do trips regularly to the Airport and bus depot in Nashville. My longest trips was one to Denver and one to New York. Atlanta, East Georgia and Florida are regular trips for me.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

$584 

It's a regular trip I do for a business. Not pax either but aeroplane parts.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Vampire76 said:


> $584
> 
> It's a regular trip I do for a business. Not pax either but aeroplane parts.


You did that round trip with airplane parts on Uber? If not, then that has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> You did that round trip with airplane parts on Uber? If not, then that has nothing to do with this thread.


I don't work for uber but private hire which in the UK is exactly the same thing. If you think it isn't then I pity you


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Vampire76 said:


> I don't work for uber but private hire which in the UK is exactly the same thing. If you think it isn't then I pity you


Lol. Thats like having an airline pilot coming on here and say he made $2000 on a fare. Same thing right?


----------

